# my 90 gallon tank



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

pictures are from various times... current tank setup is top picture! any questions/comments are appreciated, happy to answer anything i can!

Stock list;

10" Polypterus Senegalus Bichir -Jinx
5" Polypterus Albino Sengalus Bichir -Janx
7" Polypterus Ornatipinnis Bichir -Nemo (has a bad fin/small fin on one side)
12" Erpetoichthys calabaricus (Rope Fish) -still needs a name!
12" Chitala chitala (Asian Featherback/Clown Knife) -Calvin
12" Apteronotus albifrons (Black Ghost Knife) -Chance
7" Apteronotus albifrons (Black Ghost Knife) -Dory


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

nice use of the bong, I have one in my Piranha tank as well


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

the fish love it, i see your in nanaimo.... if you go down to rastatroll and find the owner, he really likes cichlids, chat him up and you can get free broken bongs from him 

(ive gotten several boxes worth!)


----------

